# Additional RJ45 port for laptop



## balanga (May 5, 2021)

Any advice on adding a second RJ45 port to a laptop? I see my options as a USB 3 adapter or a PCMCIA or ExpressCard adapter. Is there much of a difference?

Is there an issue with FreeBSD driver support? ie what to look for when shopping around...


----------



## covacat (May 5, 2021)

i would get usb cause it can be used in desktops too

RealTek RTL8152/RTL8153 USB to Ethernet have support via ure(4)


----------



## aragats (May 5, 2021)

This j5 USB-to-Ethernet adapter is perfectly working here.
	
	



```
% dmesg
....
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 3 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on axge0
....
```


----------

